# Robert Joseph "Rob" Marmolejo / UnseenPerfidy



## chimpburgers (Jun 2, 2016)

_(I tried looking for his actual YouTube account and all I found was his Google+ page, seems all his videos are gone, good riddance) _

I've been aware of this dude for a very long time, and hell, even late last year, I was seeing his name thrown around with individuals that often get talked about with regards to really spergy people in the SJWsphere. It wasn't until I saw him tweet Nora Reed and David Gallant that I really remembered that I needed to do a thread on him in some way, but he seems to get into drama all the fucking time on his own, whether it be on YouTube or Twitter or whatever. He has about as much likability as David but is constantly talking about his emotional problems on Twitter 24/7 and his dumb slapfights with MRA Jack Barnes too, which I did a thread on a while ago as well in the Loveshy Therapy Center.

The following video is long but he was getting into dumb drama even back in early 2015 with people for no reason with YouTube personality Hayesenberg, who would call him Rith back in the day.






You don't even need to watch the entirety of the video cause luckily Hayesenberg was smart enough to provide a very detailed synopsis of how much of a cunt this guy was back then and still is now. Just read that and you'll know what his deal is and why everyone hates him so much.



> Backstory: To summarize it, I made what I planned to be a one-off rant video and in that video I linked a RuPaul video and mistakenly thought RuPaul was trans. Rith's friend Baronesa took great offense to this (shocking).
> 
> I acknowledged I was wrong about that, but then proceeded to ask if because RuPaul is a 'cis' person if that means what he said was could be written off without even listening to what was said. Baronesa goes on a tirade about trans people who have been murdered, attacks, not getting jobs, etc. and which is why it doesn't matter what RuPaul said.
> 
> ...



This comment I found in the comment section of the video gives you an idea of how much hate he gets and for good reason.









Spoiler: His Jack Barnes sperging is pretty cringy











He has been really suicidal in the past and I wouldn't put it past him that he'd end up in that state again.

http://archive.md/eesMo






It's no surprise to anyone that he's tweeted Colby Klaus before.






His Gamergate sperging from a few years back is also fucking hilarious. It's been archived via this link. Read the whole thing too.

https://storify.com/MadScientist212/unseenperfidy-talks-about-gamergatw






I wonder what doxing site he was talking about here.






Then there's the shit that was posted in Nora's thread alone.







Spoiler: Post therapy selfies



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/image-jpeg.99233/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/image-jpeg.99234/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/image-jpeg.99235/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/image-jpeg.99236/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/image-jpeg.99237/



There's tons of other stuff on this guy, it's endless and I'm just gonna link to some of the rest you can go through.

Tweetsaves: https://tweetsave.com/unseenperfidy
Medium account: https://medium.com/@UnseenPerfidy
Reddit: https://www.reddit.com/user/UnseenPerfidy (he made some posts on Gamerghazi here)
Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/unseenperfidy/
Imgur: http://imgur.com/user/UnseenPerfidy


----------



## Hellfire (Jun 2, 2016)

> https://kiwifarms.net/proxy.php?image=http%3A%2F%2Fimage.prntscr.com%2Fimage%2F4c5bb399118242d0a8ab3b672741b44e.png&hash=45372ab528d8d1cdb51721ee23a6058a



TFW attention whoring on the internet is the only thing keeping you alive.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jun 2, 2016)

Okay it took a while, but I found his powerword.

https://cash.me/$UnseenPerfidy

http://archive.md/deDCb


----------



## Cynical (Jun 2, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> Okay it took a while, but I found his powerword.
> 
> https://cash.me/$UnseenPerfidy
> 
> http://archive.md/submit/



Page doesn't archive well, so I took a screenshot:


----------



## chimpburgers (Jun 2, 2016)

Mentioned on ED before.

https://encyclopediadramatica.se/The_Dickriders

A video from Warcorpse666 on this guy, @Feline Darkmage:






He lives in Washington D.C.






I posted some possible dox but I just checked his tweets and the birthdate on the one I found doesn't match up with what I'm seeing here.

It's June 26th.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jun 2, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> Mentioned on ED before.
> 
> https://encyclopediadramatica.se/The_Dickriders
> 
> ...



Lol, fat lolcow fight commence!
I'll be getting popcorn!


----------



## Bloody bunny (Jun 2, 2016)

Yeah I remember this faggot. Pretty much every friend he has made he has alienated and blocked and has all but begone to close himself off from the world.He's always trying to win points with his female friends out of some very strange need for approval that he's a good person.

He's kind of a sack of shit who needs others to validate him and when he has no more use for them or he finds a new group, blocks his old friends and/or trows them under the bus.

He was friends with coughlan616 then he blocked him because of who he hung out with and before that he was friends with the amazing atheist till he became all sjw and started talking shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jun 2, 2016)

Dox.

_Name Robert Joseph Marmolejo
Event Type Birth
Event Date 26 Jun 1985
Event Place Santa Barbara, California, United States
Gender Male
Mother's Name Silva_

_Name Robert J Marmolejo
Residence Date 01 Oct 2007
Residence Place West Long Branch, New Jersey, United States
Birth Date 26 Jun 1985
Address 431 Cedar Ave
Address Continued West Long Branch, New Jersey 07764
Record Number 1230906424_

_Name Robert J Marmolejo
Also Known As Rubert Marmolejo
Residence Date 01 Oct 2004-01 Oct 2007
Residence Place Santa Maria, California, United States
Birth Date 26 Jun 1985
Phone Number (805) 922-6491
Phone Number Recorded Date 01 Oct 2007
Address 2405 Boundary Oaks Ct
Address Continued Santa Maria, California 93455
Address Date 01 Oct 2004-01 Oct 2007
2nd Address 4210 Breezy Glen Dr
2nd Address Continued Santa Maria, California 93455
2nd Address Date 01 Mar 1993
Possible Relatives Kandi Delane Durant

Record Number 203446578_

_Marmolejo's Indeed page:
http://www.indeed.com/r/Robert-Marmolejo/9c70edc6e735fc93

*Education*
Master of Public Policy

George Mason University - 
Arlington, VA
September 2009 to May 2012

Bachelor of Arts in Political Science

Monmouth University - 
West Long Branch, NJ
September 2003 to May 2008
_


----------



## NotCobalt (Jun 3, 2016)

http://archive.md/1JkG4
http://archive.md/0nWB1
Coughlan on Rith. 

More info: He used to be a conservative. He used to go after feminists like Nuclearnight and Oojamaflipper. 

I have 220 of his videos backed up.. So.. there is some stuff there.


----------



## Trombonista (Aug 6, 2016)

Apparently this guy deleted his Twitter after several women accused him of sexual harassment/assault.


----------



## sasazuka (Aug 6, 2016)

Captain Privilege has screencapped a few tweet streams from women that allege he hit on them here.


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Aug 6, 2016)

I'm having some cognitive dissonance here. I saw one chick who was 20+ mention how victimized she was because this idiot was almost 30, offered to fly her out to see him and wanted her to stay at his place. 

Is hitting on women poorly now a sex crime or something? Is this a means of acquiring online PTSD for these idiots or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Aug 6, 2016)

Oh Long Johnson said:


> I'm having some cognitive dissonance here. I saw one chick who was 20+ mention how victimized she was because this idiot was almost 30, offered to fly her out to see him and wanted her to stay at his place.
> 
> Is hitting on women poorly now a sex crime or something? Is this a means of acquiring online PTSD for these idiots or something?


It kinda is if you do it multiple times over a not too long period of time. Especially if she says no the first time.

It's kinda fitting and kinda sad that the most obnoxious male feminists always turn out to be perverts and creeps.


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Aug 6, 2016)

trombonista said:


> It kinda is if you do it multiple times over a not too long period of time. Especially if she says no the first time.
> 
> It's kinda fitting and kinda sad that the most obnoxious male feminists always turn out to be perverts and creeps.


I agree, there are a lot of creeps.

But, not to be a complete pedant, but the block button - Twitter is intentionally disabling this functionality on these women, thereby being complicit in their victimization? I would imagine a normal person would have an interaction like this:

No, thank you
LOL, calm down
<block>


----------



## Chan the Wizard (Aug 7, 2016)

The ratkings love nothing more than cannibalizing one of their own (as far as I can tell, by sexual abuse they mean was a creepy sped that asked girls out and kept doing it after they turned him down)


----------



## Without A Gout (Aug 7, 2016)

A man using feminism as a cheap excuse to try and hook up with women? Surely you jest...


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 7, 2016)

Chan the Wizard said:


> The ratkings love nothing more than cannibalizing one of their own (as far as I can tell, by sexual abuse they mean was a creepy sped that asked girls out and kept doing it after they turned him down)
> View attachment 122089
> View attachment 122090
> View attachment 122091
> View attachment 122092


"I'm devastated"


----------



## Chan the Wizard (Aug 7, 2016)

Izzy blocked me just because I asked if he was going to walk back his sperging if Rob (who has a history of being suicidal) killed himself.


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Aug 7, 2016)

Oh Long Johnson said:


> I'm having some cognitive dissonance here. I saw one chick who was 20+ mention how victimized she was because this idiot was almost 30, offered to fly her out to see him and wanted her to stay at his place.
> 
> Is hitting on women poorly now a sex crime or something? Is this a means of acquiring online PTSD for these idiots or something?



That seems to be the criticism, yeah. He threw out the fishing rod and now women are whining. From everything I've seen, he didn't do anything particular offensive, as far as the hitting on people goes.


----------



## Chan the Wizard (Aug 7, 2016)

There is a lot of it because the circles these people run in love nothing more than whining and attention whoring.
But yeah. He kind of creepily tried to pick up chicks online, and in typical sped fashion did it poorly, and he lied to some of his friends that he was really dating some girl.
This has become "literal rape" and those poor, defenseless women who were hit on by a sped have been assaulted and people are falling over themselves to tweet about it.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jun 2, 2016)

_(I tried looking for his actual YouTube account and all I found was his Google+ page, seems all his videos are gone, good riddance) _

I've been aware of this dude for a very long time, and hell, even late last year, I was seeing his name thrown around with individuals that often get talked about with regards to really spergy people in the SJWsphere. It wasn't until I saw him tweet Nora Reed and David Gallant that I really remembered that I needed to do a thread on him in some way, but he seems to get into drama all the fucking time on his own, whether it be on YouTube or Twitter or whatever. He has about as much likability as David but is constantly talking about his emotional problems on Twitter 24/7 and his dumb slapfights with MRA Jack Barnes too, which I did a thread on a while ago as well in the Loveshy Therapy Center.

The following video is long but he was getting into dumb drama even back in early 2015 with people for no reason with YouTube personality Hayesenberg, who would call him Rith back in the day.






You don't even need to watch the entirety of the video cause luckily Hayesenberg was smart enough to provide a very detailed synopsis of how much of a cunt this guy was back then and still is now. Just read that and you'll know what his deal is and why everyone hates him so much.



> Backstory: To summarize it, I made what I planned to be a one-off rant video and in that video I linked a RuPaul video and mistakenly thought RuPaul was trans. Rith's friend Baronesa took great offense to this (shocking).
> 
> I acknowledged I was wrong about that, but then proceeded to ask if because RuPaul is a 'cis' person if that means what he said was could be written off without even listening to what was said. Baronesa goes on a tirade about trans people who have been murdered, attacks, not getting jobs, etc. and which is why it doesn't matter what RuPaul said.
> 
> ...



This comment I found in the comment section of the video gives you an idea of how much hate he gets and for good reason.









Spoiler: His Jack Barnes sperging is pretty cringy











He has been really suicidal in the past and I wouldn't put it past him that he'd end up in that state again.

http://archive.md/eesMo






It's no surprise to anyone that he's tweeted Colby Klaus before.






His Gamergate sperging from a few years back is also fucking hilarious. It's been archived via this link. Read the whole thing too.

https://storify.com/MadScientist212/unseenperfidy-talks-about-gamergatw






I wonder what doxing site he was talking about here.






Then there's the shit that was posted in Nora's thread alone.







Spoiler: Post therapy selfies



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/image-jpeg.99233/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/image-jpeg.99234/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/image-jpeg.99235/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/image-jpeg.99236/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/image-jpeg.99237/



There's tons of other stuff on this guy, it's endless and I'm just gonna link to some of the rest you can go through.

Tweetsaves: https://tweetsave.com/unseenperfidy
Medium account: https://medium.com/@UnseenPerfidy
Reddit: https://www.reddit.com/user/UnseenPerfidy (he made some posts on Gamerghazi here)
Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/unseenperfidy/
Imgur: http://imgur.com/user/UnseenPerfidy


----------



## Hellfire (Jun 2, 2016)

> https://kiwifarms.net/proxy.php?image=http%3A%2F%2Fimage.prntscr.com%2Fimage%2F4c5bb399118242d0a8ab3b672741b44e.png&hash=45372ab528d8d1cdb51721ee23a6058a



TFW attention whoring on the internet is the only thing keeping you alive.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jun 2, 2016)

Okay it took a while, but I found his powerword.

https://cash.me/$UnseenPerfidy

http://archive.md/deDCb


----------



## Cynical (Jun 2, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> Okay it took a while, but I found his powerword.
> 
> https://cash.me/$UnseenPerfidy
> 
> http://archive.md/submit/



Page doesn't archive well, so I took a screenshot:


----------



## chimpburgers (Jun 2, 2016)

Mentioned on ED before.

https://encyclopediadramatica.se/The_Dickriders

A video from Warcorpse666 on this guy, @Feline Darkmage:






He lives in Washington D.C.






I posted some possible dox but I just checked his tweets and the birthdate on the one I found doesn't match up with what I'm seeing here.

It's June 26th.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jun 2, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> Mentioned on ED before.
> 
> https://encyclopediadramatica.se/The_Dickriders
> 
> ...



Lol, fat lolcow fight commence!
I'll be getting popcorn!


----------



## Bloody bunny (Jun 2, 2016)

Yeah I remember this faggot. Pretty much every friend he has made he has alienated and blocked and has all but begone to close himself off from the world.He's always trying to win points with his female friends out of some very strange need for approval that he's a good person.

He's kind of a sack of shit who needs others to validate him and when he has no more use for them or he finds a new group, blocks his old friends and/or trows them under the bus.

He was friends with coughlan616 then he blocked him because of who he hung out with and before that he was friends with the amazing atheist till he became all sjw and started talking shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jun 2, 2016)

Dox.

_Name Robert Joseph Marmolejo
Event Type Birth
Event Date 26 Jun 1985
Event Place Santa Barbara, California, United States
Gender Male
Mother's Name Silva_

_Name Robert J Marmolejo
Residence Date 01 Oct 2007
Residence Place West Long Branch, New Jersey, United States
Birth Date 26 Jun 1985
Address 431 Cedar Ave
Address Continued West Long Branch, New Jersey 07764
Record Number 1230906424_

_Name Robert J Marmolejo
Also Known As Rubert Marmolejo
Residence Date 01 Oct 2004-01 Oct 2007
Residence Place Santa Maria, California, United States
Birth Date 26 Jun 1985
Phone Number (805) 922-6491
Phone Number Recorded Date 01 Oct 2007
Address 2405 Boundary Oaks Ct
Address Continued Santa Maria, California 93455
Address Date 01 Oct 2004-01 Oct 2007
2nd Address 4210 Breezy Glen Dr
2nd Address Continued Santa Maria, California 93455
2nd Address Date 01 Mar 1993
Possible Relatives Kandi Delane Durant

Record Number 203446578_

_Marmolejo's Indeed page:
http://www.indeed.com/r/Robert-Marmolejo/9c70edc6e735fc93

*Education*
Master of Public Policy

George Mason University - 
Arlington, VA
September 2009 to May 2012

Bachelor of Arts in Political Science

Monmouth University - 
West Long Branch, NJ
September 2003 to May 2008
_


----------



## NotCobalt (Jun 3, 2016)

http://archive.md/1JkG4
http://archive.md/0nWB1
Coughlan on Rith. 

More info: He used to be a conservative. He used to go after feminists like Nuclearnight and Oojamaflipper. 

I have 220 of his videos backed up.. So.. there is some stuff there.


----------



## Trombonista (Aug 6, 2016)

Apparently this guy deleted his Twitter after several women accused him of sexual harassment/assault.


----------



## sasazuka (Aug 6, 2016)

Captain Privilege has screencapped a few tweet streams from women that allege he hit on them here.


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Aug 6, 2016)

I'm having some cognitive dissonance here. I saw one chick who was 20+ mention how victimized she was because this idiot was almost 30, offered to fly her out to see him and wanted her to stay at his place. 

Is hitting on women poorly now a sex crime or something? Is this a means of acquiring online PTSD for these idiots or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Aug 6, 2016)

Oh Long Johnson said:


> I'm having some cognitive dissonance here. I saw one chick who was 20+ mention how victimized she was because this idiot was almost 30, offered to fly her out to see him and wanted her to stay at his place.
> 
> Is hitting on women poorly now a sex crime or something? Is this a means of acquiring online PTSD for these idiots or something?


It kinda is if you do it multiple times over a not too long period of time. Especially if she says no the first time.

It's kinda fitting and kinda sad that the most obnoxious male feminists always turn out to be perverts and creeps.


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Aug 6, 2016)

trombonista said:


> It kinda is if you do it multiple times over a not too long period of time. Especially if she says no the first time.
> 
> It's kinda fitting and kinda sad that the most obnoxious male feminists always turn out to be perverts and creeps.


I agree, there are a lot of creeps.

But, not to be a complete pedant, but the block button - Twitter is intentionally disabling this functionality on these women, thereby being complicit in their victimization? I would imagine a normal person would have an interaction like this:

No, thank you
LOL, calm down
<block>


----------



## Chan the Wizard (Aug 7, 2016)

The ratkings love nothing more than cannibalizing one of their own (as far as I can tell, by sexual abuse they mean was a creepy sped that asked girls out and kept doing it after they turned him down)


----------



## Without A Gout (Aug 7, 2016)

A man using feminism as a cheap excuse to try and hook up with women? Surely you jest...


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 7, 2016)

Chan the Wizard said:


> The ratkings love nothing more than cannibalizing one of their own (as far as I can tell, by sexual abuse they mean was a creepy sped that asked girls out and kept doing it after they turned him down)
> View attachment 122089
> View attachment 122090
> View attachment 122091
> View attachment 122092


"I'm devastated"


----------



## Chan the Wizard (Aug 7, 2016)

Izzy blocked me just because I asked if he was going to walk back his sperging if Rob (who has a history of being suicidal) killed himself.


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Aug 7, 2016)

Oh Long Johnson said:


> I'm having some cognitive dissonance here. I saw one chick who was 20+ mention how victimized she was because this idiot was almost 30, offered to fly her out to see him and wanted her to stay at his place.
> 
> Is hitting on women poorly now a sex crime or something? Is this a means of acquiring online PTSD for these idiots or something?



That seems to be the criticism, yeah. He threw out the fishing rod and now women are whining. From everything I've seen, he didn't do anything particular offensive, as far as the hitting on people goes.


----------



## Chan the Wizard (Aug 7, 2016)

There is a lot of it because the circles these people run in love nothing more than whining and attention whoring.
But yeah. He kind of creepily tried to pick up chicks online, and in typical sped fashion did it poorly, and he lied to some of his friends that he was really dating some girl.
This has become "literal rape" and those poor, defenseless women who were hit on by a sped have been assaulted and people are falling over themselves to tweet about it.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jun 2, 2016)

_(I tried looking for his actual YouTube account and all I found was his Google+ page, seems all his videos are gone, good riddance) _

I've been aware of this dude for a very long time, and hell, even late last year, I was seeing his name thrown around with individuals that often get talked about with regards to really spergy people in the SJWsphere. It wasn't until I saw him tweet Nora Reed and David Gallant that I really remembered that I needed to do a thread on him in some way, but he seems to get into drama all the fucking time on his own, whether it be on YouTube or Twitter or whatever. He has about as much likability as David but is constantly talking about his emotional problems on Twitter 24/7 and his dumb slapfights with MRA Jack Barnes too, which I did a thread on a while ago as well in the Loveshy Therapy Center.

The following video is long but he was getting into dumb drama even back in early 2015 with people for no reason with YouTube personality Hayesenberg, who would call him Rith back in the day.






You don't even need to watch the entirety of the video cause luckily Hayesenberg was smart enough to provide a very detailed synopsis of how much of a cunt this guy was back then and still is now. Just read that and you'll know what his deal is and why everyone hates him so much.



> Backstory: To summarize it, I made what I planned to be a one-off rant video and in that video I linked a RuPaul video and mistakenly thought RuPaul was trans. Rith's friend Baronesa took great offense to this (shocking).
> 
> I acknowledged I was wrong about that, but then proceeded to ask if because RuPaul is a 'cis' person if that means what he said was could be written off without even listening to what was said. Baronesa goes on a tirade about trans people who have been murdered, attacks, not getting jobs, etc. and which is why it doesn't matter what RuPaul said.
> 
> ...



This comment I found in the comment section of the video gives you an idea of how much hate he gets and for good reason.









Spoiler: His Jack Barnes sperging is pretty cringy











He has been really suicidal in the past and I wouldn't put it past him that he'd end up in that state again.

http://archive.md/eesMo






It's no surprise to anyone that he's tweeted Colby Klaus before.






His Gamergate sperging from a few years back is also fucking hilarious. It's been archived via this link. Read the whole thing too.

https://storify.com/MadScientist212/unseenperfidy-talks-about-gamergatw






I wonder what doxing site he was talking about here.






Then there's the shit that was posted in Nora's thread alone.







Spoiler: Post therapy selfies



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/image-jpeg.99233/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/image-jpeg.99234/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/image-jpeg.99235/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/image-jpeg.99236/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/image-jpeg.99237/



There's tons of other stuff on this guy, it's endless and I'm just gonna link to some of the rest you can go through.

Tweetsaves: https://tweetsave.com/unseenperfidy
Medium account: https://medium.com/@UnseenPerfidy
Reddit: https://www.reddit.com/user/UnseenPerfidy (he made some posts on Gamerghazi here)
Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/unseenperfidy/
Imgur: http://imgur.com/user/UnseenPerfidy


----------



## Hellfire (Jun 2, 2016)

> https://kiwifarms.net/proxy.php?image=http%3A%2F%2Fimage.prntscr.com%2Fimage%2F4c5bb399118242d0a8ab3b672741b44e.png&hash=45372ab528d8d1cdb51721ee23a6058a



TFW attention whoring on the internet is the only thing keeping you alive.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jun 2, 2016)

Okay it took a while, but I found his powerword.

https://cash.me/$UnseenPerfidy

http://archive.md/deDCb


----------



## Cynical (Jun 2, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> Okay it took a while, but I found his powerword.
> 
> https://cash.me/$UnseenPerfidy
> 
> http://archive.md/submit/



Page doesn't archive well, so I took a screenshot:


----------



## chimpburgers (Jun 2, 2016)

Mentioned on ED before.

https://encyclopediadramatica.se/The_Dickriders

A video from Warcorpse666 on this guy, @Feline Darkmage:






He lives in Washington D.C.






I posted some possible dox but I just checked his tweets and the birthdate on the one I found doesn't match up with what I'm seeing here.

It's June 26th.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jun 2, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> Mentioned on ED before.
> 
> https://encyclopediadramatica.se/The_Dickriders
> 
> ...



Lol, fat lolcow fight commence!
I'll be getting popcorn!


----------



## Bloody bunny (Jun 2, 2016)

Yeah I remember this faggot. Pretty much every friend he has made he has alienated and blocked and has all but begone to close himself off from the world.He's always trying to win points with his female friends out of some very strange need for approval that he's a good person.

He's kind of a sack of shit who needs others to validate him and when he has no more use for them or he finds a new group, blocks his old friends and/or trows them under the bus.

He was friends with coughlan616 then he blocked him because of who he hung out with and before that he was friends with the amazing atheist till he became all sjw and started talking shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jun 2, 2016)

Dox.

_Name Robert Joseph Marmolejo
Event Type Birth
Event Date 26 Jun 1985
Event Place Santa Barbara, California, United States
Gender Male
Mother's Name Silva_

_Name Robert J Marmolejo
Residence Date 01 Oct 2007
Residence Place West Long Branch, New Jersey, United States
Birth Date 26 Jun 1985
Address 431 Cedar Ave
Address Continued West Long Branch, New Jersey 07764
Record Number 1230906424_

_Name Robert J Marmolejo
Also Known As Rubert Marmolejo
Residence Date 01 Oct 2004-01 Oct 2007
Residence Place Santa Maria, California, United States
Birth Date 26 Jun 1985
Phone Number (805) 922-6491
Phone Number Recorded Date 01 Oct 2007
Address 2405 Boundary Oaks Ct
Address Continued Santa Maria, California 93455
Address Date 01 Oct 2004-01 Oct 2007
2nd Address 4210 Breezy Glen Dr
2nd Address Continued Santa Maria, California 93455
2nd Address Date 01 Mar 1993
Possible Relatives Kandi Delane Durant

Record Number 203446578_

_Marmolejo's Indeed page:
http://www.indeed.com/r/Robert-Marmolejo/9c70edc6e735fc93

*Education*
Master of Public Policy

George Mason University - 
Arlington, VA
September 2009 to May 2012

Bachelor of Arts in Political Science

Monmouth University - 
West Long Branch, NJ
September 2003 to May 2008
_


----------



## NotCobalt (Jun 3, 2016)

http://archive.md/1JkG4
http://archive.md/0nWB1
Coughlan on Rith. 

More info: He used to be a conservative. He used to go after feminists like Nuclearnight and Oojamaflipper. 

I have 220 of his videos backed up.. So.. there is some stuff there.


----------



## Trombonista (Aug 6, 2016)

Apparently this guy deleted his Twitter after several women accused him of sexual harassment/assault.


----------



## sasazuka (Aug 6, 2016)

Captain Privilege has screencapped a few tweet streams from women that allege he hit on them here.


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Aug 6, 2016)

I'm having some cognitive dissonance here. I saw one chick who was 20+ mention how victimized she was because this idiot was almost 30, offered to fly her out to see him and wanted her to stay at his place. 

Is hitting on women poorly now a sex crime or something? Is this a means of acquiring online PTSD for these idiots or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Aug 6, 2016)

Oh Long Johnson said:


> I'm having some cognitive dissonance here. I saw one chick who was 20+ mention how victimized she was because this idiot was almost 30, offered to fly her out to see him and wanted her to stay at his place.
> 
> Is hitting on women poorly now a sex crime or something? Is this a means of acquiring online PTSD for these idiots or something?


It kinda is if you do it multiple times over a not too long period of time. Especially if she says no the first time.

It's kinda fitting and kinda sad that the most obnoxious male feminists always turn out to be perverts and creeps.


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Aug 6, 2016)

trombonista said:


> It kinda is if you do it multiple times over a not too long period of time. Especially if she says no the first time.
> 
> It's kinda fitting and kinda sad that the most obnoxious male feminists always turn out to be perverts and creeps.


I agree, there are a lot of creeps.

But, not to be a complete pedant, but the block button - Twitter is intentionally disabling this functionality on these women, thereby being complicit in their victimization? I would imagine a normal person would have an interaction like this:

No, thank you
LOL, calm down
<block>


----------



## Chan the Wizard (Aug 7, 2016)

The ratkings love nothing more than cannibalizing one of their own (as far as I can tell, by sexual abuse they mean was a creepy sped that asked girls out and kept doing it after they turned him down)


----------



## Without A Gout (Aug 7, 2016)

A man using feminism as a cheap excuse to try and hook up with women? Surely you jest...


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 7, 2016)

Chan the Wizard said:


> The ratkings love nothing more than cannibalizing one of their own (as far as I can tell, by sexual abuse they mean was a creepy sped that asked girls out and kept doing it after they turned him down)
> View attachment 122089
> View attachment 122090
> View attachment 122091
> View attachment 122092


"I'm devastated"


----------



## Chan the Wizard (Aug 7, 2016)

Izzy blocked me just because I asked if he was going to walk back his sperging if Rob (who has a history of being suicidal) killed himself.


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Aug 7, 2016)

Oh Long Johnson said:


> I'm having some cognitive dissonance here. I saw one chick who was 20+ mention how victimized she was because this idiot was almost 30, offered to fly her out to see him and wanted her to stay at his place.
> 
> Is hitting on women poorly now a sex crime or something? Is this a means of acquiring online PTSD for these idiots or something?



That seems to be the criticism, yeah. He threw out the fishing rod and now women are whining. From everything I've seen, he didn't do anything particular offensive, as far as the hitting on people goes.


----------



## Chan the Wizard (Aug 7, 2016)

There is a lot of it because the circles these people run in love nothing more than whining and attention whoring.
But yeah. He kind of creepily tried to pick up chicks online, and in typical sped fashion did it poorly, and he lied to some of his friends that he was really dating some girl.
This has become "literal rape" and those poor, defenseless women who were hit on by a sped have been assaulted and people are falling over themselves to tweet about it.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jun 2, 2016)

_(I tried looking for his actual YouTube account and all I found was his Google+ page, seems all his videos are gone, good riddance) _

I've been aware of this dude for a very long time, and hell, even late last year, I was seeing his name thrown around with individuals that often get talked about with regards to really spergy people in the SJWsphere. It wasn't until I saw him tweet Nora Reed and David Gallant that I really remembered that I needed to do a thread on him in some way, but he seems to get into drama all the fucking time on his own, whether it be on YouTube or Twitter or whatever. He has about as much likability as David but is constantly talking about his emotional problems on Twitter 24/7 and his dumb slapfights with MRA Jack Barnes too, which I did a thread on a while ago as well in the Loveshy Therapy Center.

The following video is long but he was getting into dumb drama even back in early 2015 with people for no reason with YouTube personality Hayesenberg, who would call him Rith back in the day.






You don't even need to watch the entirety of the video cause luckily Hayesenberg was smart enough to provide a very detailed synopsis of how much of a cunt this guy was back then and still is now. Just read that and you'll know what his deal is and why everyone hates him so much.



> Backstory: To summarize it, I made what I planned to be a one-off rant video and in that video I linked a RuPaul video and mistakenly thought RuPaul was trans. Rith's friend Baronesa took great offense to this (shocking).
> 
> I acknowledged I was wrong about that, but then proceeded to ask if because RuPaul is a 'cis' person if that means what he said was could be written off without even listening to what was said. Baronesa goes on a tirade about trans people who have been murdered, attacks, not getting jobs, etc. and which is why it doesn't matter what RuPaul said.
> 
> ...



This comment I found in the comment section of the video gives you an idea of how much hate he gets and for good reason.









Spoiler: His Jack Barnes sperging is pretty cringy











He has been really suicidal in the past and I wouldn't put it past him that he'd end up in that state again.

http://archive.md/eesMo






It's no surprise to anyone that he's tweeted Colby Klaus before.






His Gamergate sperging from a few years back is also fucking hilarious. It's been archived via this link. Read the whole thing too.

https://storify.com/MadScientist212/unseenperfidy-talks-about-gamergatw






I wonder what doxing site he was talking about here.






Then there's the shit that was posted in Nora's thread alone.







Spoiler: Post therapy selfies



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/image-jpeg.99233/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/image-jpeg.99234/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/image-jpeg.99235/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/image-jpeg.99236/
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/image-jpeg.99237/



There's tons of other stuff on this guy, it's endless and I'm just gonna link to some of the rest you can go through.

Tweetsaves: https://tweetsave.com/unseenperfidy
Medium account: https://medium.com/@UnseenPerfidy
Reddit: https://www.reddit.com/user/UnseenPerfidy (he made some posts on Gamerghazi here)
Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/unseenperfidy/
Imgur: http://imgur.com/user/UnseenPerfidy


----------



## Hellfire (Jun 2, 2016)

> https://kiwifarms.net/proxy.php?image=http%3A%2F%2Fimage.prntscr.com%2Fimage%2F4c5bb399118242d0a8ab3b672741b44e.png&hash=45372ab528d8d1cdb51721ee23a6058a



TFW attention whoring on the internet is the only thing keeping you alive.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jun 2, 2016)

Okay it took a while, but I found his powerword.

https://cash.me/$UnseenPerfidy

http://archive.md/deDCb


----------



## Cynical (Jun 2, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> Okay it took a while, but I found his powerword.
> 
> https://cash.me/$UnseenPerfidy
> 
> http://archive.md/submit/



Page doesn't archive well, so I took a screenshot:


----------



## chimpburgers (Jun 2, 2016)

Mentioned on ED before.

https://encyclopediadramatica.se/The_Dickriders

A video from Warcorpse666 on this guy, @Feline Darkmage:






He lives in Washington D.C.






I posted some possible dox but I just checked his tweets and the birthdate on the one I found doesn't match up with what I'm seeing here.

It's June 26th.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jun 2, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> Mentioned on ED before.
> 
> https://encyclopediadramatica.se/The_Dickriders
> 
> ...



Lol, fat lolcow fight commence!
I'll be getting popcorn!


----------



## Bloody bunny (Jun 2, 2016)

Yeah I remember this faggot. Pretty much every friend he has made he has alienated and blocked and has all but begone to close himself off from the world.He's always trying to win points with his female friends out of some very strange need for approval that he's a good person.

He's kind of a sack of shit who needs others to validate him and when he has no more use for them or he finds a new group, blocks his old friends and/or trows them under the bus.

He was friends with coughlan616 then he blocked him because of who he hung out with and before that he was friends with the amazing atheist till he became all sjw and started talking shit.


----------



## chimpburgers (Jun 2, 2016)

Dox.

_Name Robert Joseph Marmolejo
Event Type Birth
Event Date 26 Jun 1985
Event Place Santa Barbara, California, United States
Gender Male
Mother's Name Silva_

_Name Robert J Marmolejo
Residence Date 01 Oct 2007
Residence Place West Long Branch, New Jersey, United States
Birth Date 26 Jun 1985
Address 431 Cedar Ave
Address Continued West Long Branch, New Jersey 07764
Record Number 1230906424_

_Name Robert J Marmolejo
Also Known As Rubert Marmolejo
Residence Date 01 Oct 2004-01 Oct 2007
Residence Place Santa Maria, California, United States
Birth Date 26 Jun 1985
Phone Number (805) 922-6491
Phone Number Recorded Date 01 Oct 2007
Address 2405 Boundary Oaks Ct
Address Continued Santa Maria, California 93455
Address Date 01 Oct 2004-01 Oct 2007
2nd Address 4210 Breezy Glen Dr
2nd Address Continued Santa Maria, California 93455
2nd Address Date 01 Mar 1993
Possible Relatives Kandi Delane Durant

Record Number 203446578_

_Marmolejo's Indeed page:
http://www.indeed.com/r/Robert-Marmolejo/9c70edc6e735fc93

*Education*
Master of Public Policy

George Mason University - 
Arlington, VA
September 2009 to May 2012

Bachelor of Arts in Political Science

Monmouth University - 
West Long Branch, NJ
September 2003 to May 2008
_


----------



## NotCobalt (Jun 3, 2016)

http://archive.md/1JkG4
http://archive.md/0nWB1
Coughlan on Rith. 

More info: He used to be a conservative. He used to go after feminists like Nuclearnight and Oojamaflipper. 

I have 220 of his videos backed up.. So.. there is some stuff there.


----------



## Trombonista (Aug 6, 2016)

Apparently this guy deleted his Twitter after several women accused him of sexual harassment/assault.


----------



## sasazuka (Aug 6, 2016)

Captain Privilege has screencapped a few tweet streams from women that allege he hit on them here.


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Aug 6, 2016)

I'm having some cognitive dissonance here. I saw one chick who was 20+ mention how victimized she was because this idiot was almost 30, offered to fly her out to see him and wanted her to stay at his place. 

Is hitting on women poorly now a sex crime or something? Is this a means of acquiring online PTSD for these idiots or something?


----------



## Trombonista (Aug 6, 2016)

Oh Long Johnson said:


> I'm having some cognitive dissonance here. I saw one chick who was 20+ mention how victimized she was because this idiot was almost 30, offered to fly her out to see him and wanted her to stay at his place.
> 
> Is hitting on women poorly now a sex crime or something? Is this a means of acquiring online PTSD for these idiots or something?


It kinda is if you do it multiple times over a not too long period of time. Especially if she says no the first time.

It's kinda fitting and kinda sad that the most obnoxious male feminists always turn out to be perverts and creeps.


----------



## Oh Long Johnson (Aug 6, 2016)

trombonista said:


> It kinda is if you do it multiple times over a not too long period of time. Especially if she says no the first time.
> 
> It's kinda fitting and kinda sad that the most obnoxious male feminists always turn out to be perverts and creeps.


I agree, there are a lot of creeps.

But, not to be a complete pedant, but the block button - Twitter is intentionally disabling this functionality on these women, thereby being complicit in their victimization? I would imagine a normal person would have an interaction like this:

No, thank you
LOL, calm down
<block>


----------



## Chan the Wizard (Aug 7, 2016)

The ratkings love nothing more than cannibalizing one of their own (as far as I can tell, by sexual abuse they mean was a creepy sped that asked girls out and kept doing it after they turned him down)


----------



## Without A Gout (Aug 7, 2016)

A man using feminism as a cheap excuse to try and hook up with women? Surely you jest...


----------



## Hellfire (Aug 7, 2016)

Chan the Wizard said:


> The ratkings love nothing more than cannibalizing one of their own (as far as I can tell, by sexual abuse they mean was a creepy sped that asked girls out and kept doing it after they turned him down)
> View attachment 122089
> View attachment 122090
> View attachment 122091
> View attachment 122092


"I'm devastated"


----------



## Chan the Wizard (Aug 7, 2016)

Izzy blocked me just because I asked if he was going to walk back his sperging if Rob (who has a history of being suicidal) killed himself.


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Aug 7, 2016)

Oh Long Johnson said:


> I'm having some cognitive dissonance here. I saw one chick who was 20+ mention how victimized she was because this idiot was almost 30, offered to fly her out to see him and wanted her to stay at his place.
> 
> Is hitting on women poorly now a sex crime or something? Is this a means of acquiring online PTSD for these idiots or something?



That seems to be the criticism, yeah. He threw out the fishing rod and now women are whining. From everything I've seen, he didn't do anything particular offensive, as far as the hitting on people goes.


----------



## Chan the Wizard (Aug 7, 2016)

There is a lot of it because the circles these people run in love nothing more than whining and attention whoring.
But yeah. He kind of creepily tried to pick up chicks online, and in typical sped fashion did it poorly, and he lied to some of his friends that he was really dating some girl.
This has become "literal rape" and those poor, defenseless women who were hit on by a sped have been assaulted and people are falling over themselves to tweet about it.


----------

